# Prima donna Deluxe ECAM26.455 "Empty circuit fill circuit" when starting machine



## dimi (Dec 1, 2018)

Hi all!

A bit of history, our machine has about 10 000 cups coffee made in 5 years time, always used the same beans (Illy beans, not greasy at all) and always setted the grind size to big (6-7), we always clean our machine on time and we take care of it.

Past year we had someone from Delonghi at our home to fix the machine, there was water leaking from below, the water level was not detected anymore and a small couple of other things which i can't remind right now.

This was fixed by another watertank (magnet was filthy) and they repaired the other stuff. Everything was going fine till a couple of months back.

We couldn't make any coffe anymore, it grinded well but when pressing the coffee it got a "suffocated" and there was no coffee coming out. When letting some water coming out of the hot water function (for tea) we could than again make coffee. This swithching of went on for a couple weeks but then that was it, no coffee no matter what...

So after a couple weeks of just using the hot water we tought, lets try again and it went, we had coffee









But this is degrading with time, and now we have this error message every time we start it: "Empty circuit fill circuit".

We can make hot water but no coffee. I already cleaned the (5513227891) Brew Unit and what ever i could but this is it.

No coffee... Does anyone has any idea what this might be?

Kind regards!


----------



## Mattieohyeah (Mar 2, 2020)

Did you ever get to the end of this?? My machine is doing the same


----------



## coffeeland (Jan 13, 2021)

Hi, I had the same problem with a 4 year old ecam26.455, and the only thing that helped was cleaning the brewing piston (7313224081). A bit fiddly to get to, turn it into pieces and put it back together, but it did the job. Make sure you use plenty of grease (a food grade one, there are plenty on amazon). It could also be replaced, for I believe a ~30£


----------

